# Iran - What do you think will happen?



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

State you thoughts on what you think will happen in Iran. 

I myself am concerned. There are a lot of major issues here and possible outcomes if it turns to war. Depression, draft, and downfall of the U.S. Government, yes thats a bit dramatic but possible. Or we could just kick their ass and end the bullshit, $1.00 per/gal of gas would be nice. 

Of course we have averted war in worse cases than this before so who knows?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Why worry about things you cannot change? The US supported the Shah until 1979 and Carter screwed the pooch on that one by letting him into the US after he fled to France for cancer treatment. The Iranian people are not your average Arab. They are more in line with Western thinking and consider themselves Persian instead of Arabic. *
*Just like everything else in that part of the world, the vocal (extremist) minority rule the majority. Kind of like the US Senate. *

*We currently have the best economy (on paper) than during the Klinton years. Considering a gallon of 1% milk costs the same as a gallon of gas, we're not doing too bad. Milk is made locally and not refined as much. Whereas gas and heating fuel is pumped from the desert, tanked over in a supertanker, pumped into a refinery, refined, and then pumped to a gas carrier which them puts it in the ground at your local Hess where you pump it into your tank. Tell me which of the two should cost more?*

*As for a draft, you'll never see it happen with this administration. The current US military is all volunteer and works well, so why water it down with malcontents who don't want to be there? The only guy to propose a draft is that @ss#ole Democrat from NY who believes that minorities are unfairly represented as soldiers in Iraq and die in significantly larger numbers which is total horse$#it. *

*The only way you'll see the downfall of the United States is through the liberal media press and the P.C crowd who bend to every whim of every vocal minority who feel oppressed by the mere fact of being in the US. You don't like it here, move back to the 3rd world shiitehole from which you came from. Stop fucking with my country. HC*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

HousingCop said:


> *You don't like it here, move back to the 3rd world shiitehole from which you came from. Stop fucking with my country.*


I just might add that to my sig...:thumbup:


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i voted _nothing_ only because that's what's happening right now.

things could get worse

hope the Brits are released and Iran cools their jets

you think seeing saddam hussein swing from a rope would have shut them up


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

In my opinion, the world will do nothing to Iran in the foreseeable future. Sanctions were just passed this week and given the track record of the UN, it will be nearly a decade before anyone feels they "aren't working". It took 12 years to invade Iraq. Iran's nuclear ambitions should have been addressed in the 1970's when it all began, not now. A few well placed missles and its back to the drawing board. 

The US has a lame duck President who knows he cannot do much at this point. Russia is working with them if not as a country as a corporation. France.........need I say more? Britain is too small to go it alone. The rest of the world is content to see us yell "stop! or we'll yell stop again" because right now, they generally don't like us anyway. If the US suddenly lost status as the only super power left on Earth, who do you think would be upset outside our borders? Very few people.

Remember, as a powerful world dominating nation, we have only been around a mere tick of the world's clock. The Egyptian Empire, Greece, Rome, Persia....all lasted hundreds of years longer than we did, and every single one of them eventually collapsed. 

In Roman times, when a conquering general entered the captive city in grand style, a slave held a gold crown atop his head, all the while whispering a warning......that all glory is fleeting. 

Sometimes I wish our "leaders" understood that if we fail to learn from history, we are condemned to repeat it.


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

There will be tanks in Iran by Christmas...

By next year, they will be celebrating Christmas too!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

nuke it. Pave it. middle eastern parking lot.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

+1


----------



## Oscar32 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here are my thoughts regarding Iran:

Hillary Clinton or Barac Hussein Obama (yes, his middle name is Hussein) is elected president, troops are withdrawn from Iraq and Afghanistan, Civil war continues in Iraq between Sunni and Shiite's (Kurds continue to mind there business) Iran continues to supply Iraqi militants with weapons until ultimately moving in and taking over Iraq reinstating the "Persian Empire". Democrats finally realize that they made a poor decision and with a combined effort with Israel, wage war on the Persian Empire. Kim Jong Ill gets wind of the war and sends support to the new evil empire. From there, who knows where it will go, my feeling is that we need to put our perverbial (Nuclear) foot down right now and send the message "knock it off or the ICBM's are going to be flying". The other thing that pisses me off is that Iran just stepped it up a notch by capturing British forces operating in the Gulf, as far as I am concerned those actions warrant a response. So far, I have seen no such response.


----------



## blueleader (Jan 31, 2007)

robinlow said:


> There will be tanks in Iran by Christmas...
> 
> By next year, they will be celebrating Christmas too!


by next year we will be lucky to be celebrating Christmas!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Does it matter what happens? There is nothing we can do about it.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

The Democrats already lost the 2008 Presidential bid by choosing Hillary Cunton and Osama Baracka Mama.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> Does it matter what happens? There is nothing we can do about it.


Sure Does it all effects us, remember England is on our side.
Drop the fkn bomb is what we can do.
What a piss poor attitude.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Sure Does it all effects us, remember England is on our side.
> Drop the fkn bomb is what we can do.
> What a piss poor attitude.


Thats not what I meant. What I meant was neither you or I can personally change the situation or outcome.

Should we be stay abreast of the situation yes, should we follow the news yes, should we voice our support for our troops and allies yes!

But us speculating what will or will not happen does us little good.

Harry I agree 100% we should bomb the hell out of the place, I think we should have done so a long time ago back under Carters admin. Lets just hope in the upcoming days and months a solution is found that will eventually lead to our and our Allie's safety/security.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

:stupid:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Absent a nuclear strike on us or an ally, we will never nuke any place in the Middle East based on any of the events taking place now or those of the past several decades. What little credibility we have left wouldn't survive. There are more nuclear powers on Earth than there were 40 years ago. Not all have unconditional love for the US. Our credibility on "reasons for action" is weak in the eyes of the World as it is. 

The US could not survive such action. While I have no love loss for Iran, Iraq, North Korea, Cuba, etc. a nuclear attack would seal our fate as a condemned nation. I'd prefer not to see nuclear war in my lifetime.........


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

To paraphrase JAP's quote from a recent thread, "everyone already think's you're a prick anyway, might as well enjoy the benefits!" In we go!

But for the record, please spare the young Persian women...

The knucklehead in charge over there doesn't have the people's support, only the 12 regional clerics who basically are the "shadow government". If he provokes the US into conflict, he would probably be shot by his own people.


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

Interesting posts--

We probabaly won't do anything. When we went to Iraq, Gen Shaq, said we need about 300000 troops which is now agreed upon but we only sent about 1/2, the new troop surge of up to 21500 is no where near enough in a country of several million.

We barely have a standing military in the US, we have troop shortage in Iraq, where would the troops for Iran come from

As others have said, Bush has done such a poor job building support from other countries we have no support really. (Even the brits are leaving iraq)

When we 1st went to war, many knowlegable military personnel said Iran actually posed more of a threat than Iraq but you know how that went....

Condie Rice has also done little to build any support from other countries we could use but I think that has more to do w/ her boss


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

It seems to me that Tony Blair should step up to the plate and do something to get his men back from Iran. We should glady volunteer to back them up, but we wouldn't be in it alone.

Let the Kool-Ade drinkers complain that we shouldn't be backing England.


----------



## BUBBA87 (Feb 23, 2005)

screamineagle said:


> nuke it. Pave it. middle eastern parking lot.


I'll 2nd that sentiment.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I have been seeing some News articles that cite Russian Intel that the war will start on April 6th at 0400 Hours


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> I have been seeing some News articles that cite Russian Intel that the war will start on April 6th at 0400 Hours


*Is that Greenwich Mean Time or Masscops Standard Time?*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Well if you cant trust the Russians, all hope is lost for humanity...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

HousingCop said:


> *Is that Greenwich Mean Time or Masscops Standard Time?*


What do you think?



KozmoKramer said:


> Well if you cant trust the Russians, all hope is lost for humanity...


I don't know Koz I am not very trusting of any Government or Government Official. I don't really trust any of them. As far as I am concerned all politicians and I do mean all in every country leave something to be desired.

It would seem very few of them use the brains they were born with.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Here you go...
http://www.dailystar.com.lb/article.asp?edition_id=10&categ_id=2&article_id=80975









Copyright (c) 2007 The Daily Star Friday, March 30, 2007 Russian media reports imminent US strike on Iran

Compiled by Daily Star staff

Russia told the United States on Thursday it must take care not to aggravate tensions over Iran with its naval presence in the Gulf, amid Russian press reports of an imminent US strike on Iranian nuclear facilities. The US Navy has this week been conducting its biggest exercises in Gulf waters for four years. The Pentagon said the war games were brought forward because of mounting tensions between Iran and Western states.
"The Persian Gulf is today in such an agitated state that any action in this region, especially one that involves the navy or other military forces, must take into account the need not to aggravate the situation even further," Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov told reporters.
Al-Arabiyya reported on its Web site on Thursday that the Bush administration is preparing to launch a military operation, dubbed "The Sting," to strike 20 Iranian nuclear plants, disabling Iran's atomic program for at least five to seven years.
"The Unites States will launch a military operation ... on Iran starting 4 a.m. of April 6 till 4 p.m.," Al-Arabiyya said, quoting Russia's RIA-Novosti news agency. 
The report said the operation will target "the hidden part of the nuclear program," launching missile strikes from warplanes and gunships, RIA-Novosti said, adding that the operation will not attack the Bushehr nuclear plant being built by Russia.
RIA-Novosti quoted an unidentified "high-ranking security official" as saying the military games could be more than flexing muscles.
"The latest military intelligence data points to heightened US military preparations for both an air and ground operation against Iran," the official said. _*- Reuters, The Daily Star*_


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Bad Link


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

You have to delete the Masscops.com portion in the address bar.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> I don't know Koz I am not very trusting of any Government or Government Official.


Um, that was called sarcasm NPD...
The point being; the Russian always have and always will say and do that which is in their best interest. Of course we cannot trust what they say.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

ah ok... I sometimes can't pick up sarcasm in writing.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

nuke them all - theres no turning back!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

We are 27 years too late in cleaning the toilet that is Iran (Persia). I read an interesting observation at "Antidiotarian Rottweiler": the difference between Doves and Hawks is that Doves believe that the choice is to fight or not fight. Hawks believe that the choice is to fight now, or to fight later.

Since we didn't fight then (Carter)...our children can fight now. Personally, I'd have rather fought them than to have my niece and nephew fight them now. Oh well, we've made our bed and now we will have to sleep in it.

Upshot: we'll try economic sanctions for a bit...and then destroy their nuclear and oil infrastructure. Since the oil revenues keep the restive elements of their society quiescent, once they're gone...


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

I think we should give them a deadline to release the hostages or we will systematically bomb and destroy all their military infrasturcture every hour as they are being held, beginning with their nuclear reactor ambitions.


----------



## Massreturnee (Nov 30, 2006)

As long as the Bush regime continues to rant and rave about invading Iran, Iran will not get rid of its nukes. (Ask yourself the question would you tell Bush to get rid of the American nuclear arsenal if China or Russia threatened to invade America unless it disarmed) its also made their lunatic president Adjemminad-or -whatever his name is, a national hero. As for Iran meddling in Iraq if you look at it in cold hard analytic terms don;t you think we would be sending advisor and weapons into Mexico if it was occupied by a not-to-friendly power? As for Iraq the Bush regime has ensured that there will be no easy solution (I think they should divide it up into three separate states, get our troops out of the Parris Island for Jihadis known as Iraq and work on hunting down Bin Laden, eradicating AQ, and bringing him to justice while stabilizing Afghanistan) however like in Vietnam the Iraqis need to have as much of a vested stake in stabilizing their country as we do and its obvious they don't.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Massreturnee said:


> As long as the Bush regime continues to rant and rave about invading Iran, Iran will not get rid of its nukes. (Ask yourself the question would you tell Bush to get rid of the American nuclear arsenal if China or Russia threatened to invade America unless it disarmed) its also made their lunatic president Adjemminad-or -whatever his name is, a national hero. As for Iran meddling in Iraq if you look at it in cold hard analytic terms don;t you think we would be sending advisor and weapons into Mexico if it was occupied by a not-to-friendly power? As for Iraq the Bush regime has ensured that there will be no easy solution (I think they should divide it up into three separate states, get our troops out of the Parris Island for Jihadis known as Iraq and work on hunting down Bin Laden, eradicating AQ, and bringing him to justice while stabilizing Afghanistan) however like in Vietnam the Iraqis need to have as much of a vested stake in stabilizing their country as we do and its obvious they don't.


I have quoted your entire post so that the rest of the correspondents on this board will be able to identify "Bush Derangement Syndrome" (BDS) when they encounter it. "Bush Regime" indeed. It would have been more effective if you had referred to the administration as "The Narn Regime". It would have conveyed the "progressive" message, such as it is, and been humorous...but then, humor is not the strong suit of the left.

The hypocrisy of the left knows no bounds: during the cold war, when the soviets threatened the U.S. with nuclear annihilation, the left suggested that the U.S. UNILATERALLY DISARM.

Bin Laden is no longer in the mix...sure it would be nice to kill the SOB, just for retribution, but as an actor he is no longer calling the shots. Ayman Al Zwahieri (sp?) is calling the shots and has made statements to the effect that IRAQ is the most important front for Jihadis, and exhorting muslims to go there and fight. Let's see, what's more important: the barren land of Afganistan with no natural resources to speak of and a bunch of goat farmers...or Iraq and Iran, sitting atop all that oil, with an educated populace and rebuildable infrastructure? Which country is strategically more important? Perhaps Afganistan is more important to the "left" because of the proliferation of poppies available to fuel their recreational activities?

The Iraqis do realize they have a vested interest in there country: that's why they keep enlisting in the military and the police force even though these brave souls are murdered every day. Thats why they turned out in droves to vote for a government AND a constitution (and all the while the "left" assured us that it couldn't be done).

What really matters is that the "left" (progressives, liberals, socialists, communists, national socialists, collectivists and totalitarians, you know..."a marxist by any other name is still a marxist") is heavily invested in the failure of the U.S. in the GWOT to the end that they regain power and create a "socialist utopia" here...just like Cuba, North Korea, Europe and China...with themselves as the power elite (exempt from the privations suffered by the proles, of course).

Welcome back to Massachusetts. Now GET OUT. Return to Daily Kos/Huffpo/DU, marxist troll.


----------

